# [good update, post #13] Home Needed ASAP!



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey, sorry I havent been online lately. Been really busy with work and school. Sad news today. I have been given notice that my precious Harley and Princess must be removed asap.  I have had Princess for almost a yr and just now getting notice that I have to get rid of her (I have been in the process of that anyways, but Im really upset about Harley). 
I live in Reidsville Ga and would love to find him a home with experienced tiel owners from here. I will be willing to drive if its not too far or at least meet someone halfway. Harley will come with his food and cage and I can give his vet records as soon as I can get a copy of them. He doesn't have toys as he is somewhat scared of new things in his cage. (He spends his time on top of his cage talking and whistling to us and flying around the living room). 
Please I hope someone will give Harley a good home, even if only for a short time until his forever home is found. This is breaking my heart. I really love him and am going to miss his calling me when I get home from work or yelling at me cuz hes ready for bed..LOL


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am so sorry. I just went through the same thing and had to re home 6 of my babies, otherwise I would give them a home


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear this! Seems to have happened to a few people recently...wish I could help. Did your landlord not know about your birds or just change their mind? As my landlord knows about my lovies but not cockatiels, makes me nervous with these recent posts. Good luck finding a lovely new home!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would take him, but we're full and I live pretty darn far! Good luck to you, you may consider posting on Craigslist as well (with an extensive screening process to make sure he goes to a good home).


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Charlie292 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this! Seems to have happened to a few people recently...wish I could help. Did your landlord not know about your birds or just change their mind? As my landlord knows about my lovies but not cockatiels, makes me nervous with these recent posts. Good luck finding a lovely new home!


I live in gvt housing and supposedly you can have a pet if you pay 300 dollars (dog or cat) but I figured since my rat and bird are caged animals it would be diferrent and there wouldnt be any issues. My thermostat had to be changed out the other day and 2 of the maintenance guys that know I have them (they never sd anything)and the other 2 dont usually come to my place. Im pretty sure I know who told them..he kisses the director's tail all the time. My letter sd to remove unauthorized pet in 24 hrs...rats, hamsters, etc are not permitted. It doesnt say birds but I'm 99% sure it's included because the housing manager once told me (like over a year ago) birds arent allowed either but she knows I have Harley and has NEVER said anything to me. I ahve even had him on the front porch a few times when she comes home from work and she never spoke a word. This is so killing me and breaking my heart. If that one guy had never had to step inside my apt, I wouldnt have had any issues 

I have posted to CraigsList. If I dont find him a home by tomorrow, Im calling a place in Richmond Hill that breeds and sells all kinds of birds and see if she would be willing to help me find him a home. She is good with her birds. I have gone there to check her out and she has a policy about baby birds...you have to make play dates for many many weeks with the entire family before she releases the bird and she makes sure they are all fully weaned. I have never seen a sick bird in her care and the place never smells.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

That's such a shame! I hope you find a good home for them soon


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Aww that's so mean! Is there no way to protest?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I wish I lived closer. I would love to take him. I hope you find someone soon.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That just sounds fishy to me...I also live in govt housing and the policy here (west coast wise, as its the same in San Diego as well) that birds technically don't count as pets (caged or otherwise) because they are caged and don't weigh that much. At least that's what I've been told. I'm so sorry this is happening, maybe you should call and ask her if she means just the hamster or Harley too?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I know enigma recommends Miss Vicky's Parrot Village a lot. It's where she got Roo. Maybe you can give her a call. here is their website.

http://www.parrotvillage.org/


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

yea it sux. I found out a few minutes ago that if you pay 500.00 you can have a cat or dog..so what the heck is the issue with a bird???? My neighbors dont care and have not made complaints about him. IDK.. They dont mention anything of a deposit for a bird...i guess im just not meant to have anything..grrr....fish are cool but they dont love you in return for all you do for them.....


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Is there anyone you can talk to about it? Also, I just checked out the website for the parrotvillage place and it looks great- an option if you can't keep him.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Update*

OMG OMG OMG :excited::excited:I just called the office mngr and she sd that Harley would be fine, I just need to clip his wings and keep him caged at all times  well what she dont know wont hurt her..lol... hes getting wings clipped asap anyways so that i can continue working with handling him but when we are home im not keeping him caged just incase they come over....:excited::excited::excited:


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Keep your blinds closed.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Keep your blinds closed.


I do..lol.. they had to come replace my thermostat and i wasnt home but my kids were n they always let Harley out to sit on his cage 

But Im SOOOOOO happy!!!!!! I cried..literally...my daughter was like "mom, you scare me....idk you and left the living room!"...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just always keep him caged when you're expecting anyone or you get a knock on the door, and when you leave of course.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great news! I'm glad you can keep him.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Just always keep him caged when you're expecting anyone or you get a knock on the door, and when you leave of course.


yep.. and hes always caged when we are not home for safety reasons!!!! I would not want a disasterous accident to happen. 

I have found a home for the rat however and she will be rehomed next weekend, just gotta keep her hid til then..lol


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad to hear you can keep Harley that's great news.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

yea, steve, me too!!!! I was so worried that this letter I got included him too but it was just for the rat. THe projects see the rat as an exotic pet and cant have those..sooo... But anyways! Today is a good day


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats! i was so upset that we might lose a forum member, you would stay here even if you didn't have any tiels right?
I'm so glad you can keep him! I would be DEVASTATED if i had to get rid of my animals! ALL of them are caged!!


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes Wendy, I would have stayed because I love my family here. Yall are great friends and wonderful inspirations and excellent information providers for those of us less experienced. Harley has a cage and he is in it whenever we are sleeping or gone but if any of us are home, Harley sits on his cage and usually doesnt bother anyone other than his whistling and screetching! My son told me to rehome him and get a baby bird so we can train it to like us since Harley seems to have an issue with hands...lol. I told him no, thats not fair to Harley as he has not done anything wrong. Dont get me wrong, I'd love to have a baby bird that I can really bond with, but I feel like Harley and I have our own special bond even though he wont let me pick him up from his cage and he hisses anytime we come near him..lol. 
I clipped his wings a few minutes ago and it wasnt too traumatic for either of us, so working on the taming process should be a little easier. I just wish I could make my 5yr old understand that constantly "making" him let you hold him only makes him madder so she gets mad and gets an attitude with the bird..lol. and when I refuse to get him for her, she gets ill with me. She just told me Im not her bestfriend anymore cause I wont make Harley let her hold him. :rofl:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

A very happy and wonderful update, I am glad you get to keep your baby.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

THanks everyone for the gratz!!!
You may close this anytime you need to Solace!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Excellent news! Congrats


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I am so glad!!! Our tiels are such special pets. I can't imagine being told to find them new homes.

I know what you mean about fish especially indoor fish but we have a Koi pond and they are a lot of fun. When we are outside they follow us from one side to the other. They also do a food dance when they want fed. We have two that will eat out of our hand and will let you touch them. They also come up and nibble on your fingers. Those two our granddaughter has named--Mr Orange and ******. Guess what colors they are! LOL There are a couple more that are starting to come real close so it will not be long til they eat from our hands also.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im really happy you got to keep your tiel'. I can't possibly imagine what I'd do if I was told I had to get rid of my tiel. In all honesty, I think I'd just move entirely to keep my tiel


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Me too Id sooner move than part from my babies.Im really happy you got to keep your bird.Congrats X x:clap::flowers::flowers::thumbu:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I knew it couldn't be true!!! So glad you get to keep him. I'm sorry he's afraid of hands, but also keep in mind tiels are afraid of children (usually not recommended as pets for kids under 7 lol) because they do tend to move faster than a tiel is comfortable with. Mine freak out around kids so if Harley sits on his cage and only hisses you are lucky!!! Also too, his cage is his territory so that could be another reason he's being difficult to train lol.

Man I just feel so much better now!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

carrielee76 said:


> yea it sux. I found out a few minutes ago that if you pay 500.00 you can have a cat or dog..so what the heck is the issue with a bird???? My neighbors dont care and have not made complaints about him. IDK.. They dont mention anything of a deposit for a bird...i guess im just not meant to have anything..grrr....fish are cool but they dont love you in return for all you do for them.....


I am so sorry this happened to you and I hope that you may find a way to keep Harley.

But in one thing you are wrong: Fish DO love you and return their love unconditioned.... speaking out of experience...


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

congrats on keeping your baby!!!


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm so pleased you get to keep your tiel!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

YAY, congrats, I should have continued reading more posts, silly me, 
CONGRATS OF KEEPING YOUR BABY, wooohooo


----------

